# Temps for Pork



## pops6927 (Jun 17, 2013)

These are the stated temps by the Pork Council - we've known pink is ok, but now that the Beef and Pork Councils have combined both terminology and temps, it's worth re-stating:













porkcookinfo.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jun 17, 2013


















pork chart.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jun 17, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2013)

Good Info thanks Pops...JJ


----------



## dougmays (Jun 19, 2013)

I want to be on the Pork and Beef Council! That just sounds awesome!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you Pops for sharing!

Kat


----------

